# Can you get deactivated for not completing a single shift for months?



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

I have other independent gigs but I would like to keep flex as a backup.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

6 months without a block and you are "inactive". You have to contact them to reactivate but it is no hassle.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

jack badly said:


> I have other independent gigs but I would like to keep flex as a backup.


try to atleast complete the blocks they offer you once a week. no reason not to if all you are doing is gig work. thats what im doing right now usually get offered a couple blocks per week.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

After 6 months you are inactive. Try to do one block every 3-4 months to set back the clock.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> try to atleast complete the blocks they offer you once a week. no reason not to if all you are doing is gig work. thats what im doing right now usually get offered a couple blocks per week.


Nah, I have a fulltime job with OT so I can only drive about once a month for now until cyber Monday. It's no problem driving that little

6 months they move you to inactive.


----------

